# Experienced retrofitters...



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

sirbuckets said:


> I'm retrofitting some TYC headlights with HID projectors and I have a question about these headlight housings. I'm trying to remove the reflector and I'm having difficulty releasing the ball from the socket on the back. I got one, but the second is in a very hard to reach place. Experienced retrofitters care to give some tips?


I have never once done a retrofit, however I do have some knowledge on the Cruze's OEM perma seal. And that knowledge I have on it is that it is LITERALLY IMPOSSIBLE to separate the factory OEM lense from the housing without permanently damaging one of the two. In order to do a retrofit on our cars you need to buy new headlights off ebay thats like OEM. They should be pretty cheap, like $45-70 per headlight.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken I think he already bought aftermarket headlights. 

Post some pics I'm not really sure what you mean.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

TYC is not permaseal so your all good there but I don't understand your question. You know there is a screw on the back side..if your talking about the halogen reflector piece.


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have never once done a retrofit, however I do have some knowledge on the Cruze's OEM perma seal. And that knowledge I have on it is that it is LITERALLY IMPOSSIBLE to separate the factory OEM lense from the housing without permanently damaging one of the two. In order to do a retrofit on our cars you need to buy new headlights off ebay thats like OEM. They should be pretty cheap, like $45-70 per headlight.


Yeah, I did buy a pair of aftermarket headlights. TYC is the brand.



giantsnation said:


> TYC is not permaseal so your all good there but I don't understand your question. You know there is a screw on the back side..if your talking about the halogen reflector piece.


And I already have taken the lenses off. I have some pics of what I'm talking about. It was hard to take pics, but hopefully they get across what I'm talking about.









*This is the hard to reach place I was talking about behind the halogen reflector. It looks like a ball and socket and I'm not just sure how to release it.

Below is a pic of where I'm talking about from the back. (You can see metal because I drilled through the top plastic to see if it was a screw head underneath)*









*I tried to zoom in so you could see it but it didn't turn out too well. Dumb iPhone lol*









*And this last one is the ball and socket joint towards the front that I could easily get to and popped it out.*


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

The ball should just pop off the round socket. These are for the headlight aiming adjustment correct? My trailblazer had prefixed mounts/balls that popped off the joint. Can you get a screwdriver in there?


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

nick993 said:


> The ball should just pop off the round socket. These are for the headlight aiming adjustment correct? My trailblazer had prefixed mounts/balls that popped off the joint. Can you get a screwdriver in there?


Yeah that's what it seems to be. I just can't seem to pop it off. I don't want to try to hard and break it. I've unscrewed the adjuster screw as loose as it can go. I popped the one ball easily because I could get to it. It's just getting to that back one. I could drill a hole into the housing next to it, but I was hoping to avoid that if I could. Just wish it was easier to get to.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Try using a muscle tee  Should pop off.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

An I think there is a screw behind where I drew a green circle. **NOTE*: This is from memory* but then again, you said you did one side already. I really think you just have to wiggle/play with it and it'll pop.


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

I might as well try to see if there is that screw under the side. Might remove the one ball and give me more play to wiggle the reflector. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

I got a screwdriver in there, applied some pressure and gave a yank and it popped off. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

